# Anyone been able to update to 5.5.893?



## lvm1275 (Oct 23, 2011)

I saw the flyer announcing the update, but since I'm currently running purity xoom and was safestrapped to ics alpha 6 and now dl'ing kinetix, I'd reckon I'm a little off the update path.

http://support.verizonwireless.com/pdf/system_update/droid_bionic.pdf


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

I believe many of us here are way ahead of that update. It was leaked months ago and my guess is its the same update, just spent time being tested and approved by moto and then VZ. Look around for the thread "Easily upgrade to 5.7.893 keep root and webtop" or something like that, your questions will be answered there and you can update further than 5.5.893, if you want. I'd link you to it but I'm not home right now.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D DROID BIONIC


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------

